# Amx/3-ev



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

AWESOME car!

Really nice pics, some great work have been done there!

Just for the fun, do you plan on selling kit cars to rebuild this? 

Dalardan


----------



## AMX/3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dalardan,
Yes, when we have the inner structures for the four hinged areas completed, we will make a new set of molds and offer the body panel sets to the public. I am going to recommend our chassis builder up north, Dave Ward of Precision Welding, he can build whatever chassis you like. There are lots of additional details and parts that we will continue to make, as time goes on, glass, dash, tail lights, weather stripping, etc.
Tom


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Tom, that looks amazing. My first car was an AMC Javelin, so I'm extremely jealous of your project 

Did you lengthen the car a few inches? If so, it looks like you did a good job.

I can't find your old thread, either, so please keep us posted.


----------



## AMX/3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Brian,
I also have a 1970 Javelin, 401 with Edelbrock aluminum heads (they finally amde them for us) and 2 AMX's, both 1969 390 V-8's, one is a 4 speed Regatta blue and the other is an automatic, Big Bad Orange. Yes, we did lengthen the body 2 inches. The story goes like this, AMC built the original fiberglass prototype, but when the Italian partner started building them in steel they lengthened it 2 inches for more legroom. Since we started with the original fiberglass prototype we did the same thing. I am 6'4" so I am happy to get all the room I can. These cars never had a Gurney Bubble, but it sounds like it might be a nice addition for my personal car, maybe.
Tom


----------



## AMX/3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yesterday and today I attended the AHA Replica/Kit Car Show at Knott's Berry Farm here in Southern California. Next year it will be held at the NHRA Museum in Panona.
Tom
mightypilot : photos : 09 Kit Car Show- powered by SmugMug


----------



## AMX/3 (Jun 8, 2008)

The 2009 SoCalAMX 3rd annual "All AMC Car Show" at the NHRA Museum in Pamona California on May 30th, 2009 was a blast. This is the best AMC event in Southern California all year. Congratulations to all the winners. Thanks to Mark Melvin and his crew for putting on this super cool event.
Tom


----------

